# Cooper is coming today!!!!



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Today is finally here!! It's been a long week and we feel like kids waiting for Christmas!! We've been preparing all week long getting the house ready and gathering all of our supplies, reading like crazy to learn every last thing we can and despite the rough east coast weather it looks like the flights are going to sneak in and around the worst of it. We are so pumped up ound:. 
The kids are VERY excited. Our breeder, Tim from T-wags, who is awesome, is flying up with Cooper from Tampa and is scheduled to arrive @ noon today in RI. We will let you know how everything goes and of course post lots of pics as soon as we can. Hey it's 7:00am...It's time for Cooper to board the plane in Tampa!!:whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

how wonderful! Henry and I will be watching. Safe trip to all! I'm sure little Cooper will be wagging his tail instantly.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah!!! What a great day for your family! Do you have a link to your breeder? I've been telling my brother about Scooter and they live in Tampa, I'd like to give them some info on a breeder.
Can't wait to see pictures of Cooper!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats and how nice to have the breeder come to your home! Post pictures when you can 

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't wait to hear more and I'm very impressed that your breeder is flying up with the pup. That's dedication. Get your camera finger ready.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

That is wonderful and I can't wait to see all the great pictures.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! What an exciting day for you. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations! And, of course, we're also anxiously awaiting pictures.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh boy, a new baby coming home! congrats!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't wait to see pictures!!
Carole


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Is Cooper home yet? I am anxiously awaiting pictures and stories and more pictures.....


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

How exciting! I can hardly wait until you see each other.


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

I am also looking forward to see pictures of your furbaby. Congratulations!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

*Cooper is home*

Cooper is home!!! We have been home for about an hour and a half and I can't believe how awesome Cooper is. We knew he would be great but I don't think we knew how great until we saw him. So here's how it went. Tim called when the plane was on the ground and within 10 minutes he was coming down the escalator holding Cooper. After we became acquainted in person with Tim we headed to the baggage claim area where Tim got his bag which was full of puppy stuff for us. From food to toys, brushes, bowls, shampoo and conditioner, 2 collars, a leash, and treats he had it all for us! I know some of you thought it was cool that Tim traveled with Cooper {we agree} and it's a good thing that he did. It seems that Cooper doesn't like to fly and he did vomit a little on the way. He was shaking at first but then he started to settle in. From there we headed to the parking area where we signed the contract. Tim then gave us a three ring binder filled with all of Cooper's info. It had a bunch of intro information as well as specific things that Tim does with the puppies and tons of tips. It also had all of Cooper's health info as well as his parent's health info and pedigree. Then it had his parent's pictures and pictures of Cooper from the day of his birth till now. It's all in a nice binder with plenty of room for health info etc going forward. Nice touch. Once that was done we spent more time talking and then it was time for us to go and Tim to say good bye. He gave Cooper one last "puppy hug", kissed him and told him to be a good boy. Tim's dedication is as good as it gets. Especially when you think that he had to get up at 4:30 am to get to the airport for the 7am flight, take care of Cooper on the way and then turn around and fly home. He won't land at home until midnight and then he has to drive an hour to get home!! Then tomorrow he has to get ready for hurricane Ike, whoa. Hey Anne Tim's website is T-wags.com. Please check him out. More to follow....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Lucky you!*

Is the puppy leash trained and potty trained too!

How incredible to have such a luxurious welcoming and all the information. You are blessed...and now the fun begins. Enjoy.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We left for the 20 minute ride home and we all cuddled Cooper on the way. I’m glad it wasn’t a longer ride because I think Cooper had enough travel by the time we were home. We brought him into his new house and let him settle in. He was very tentative at first but became more comfortable soon. We gave him some water and he drank it all down!! He was a thirsty boy. He didn’t want any of his food but he did enjoy a few of his treats. After a little while he walked right into his new crate that we kept open and he was hanging out in there. He went in and out and after a while we put his towel in there. Tim gave us a towel that he’s familiar with and he likes it a lot. After some more investigating around he went over to the crate, pulled out his towel onto the rug in front of his crate, put his head down and he fell asleep!! My son was lying with him and he fell asleep too!!! It was very cool. Tim called a few minutes ago to check on him before he was boarding the plane. I thought that was cool. We are taking a lot of pics and we’ll get them up soon. Now we’re just trying to be calm and get him more comfortable. Gotta go for now….I think it’s time to go out and try to potty……Did we tell you how awesome he is??!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> Is the puppy leash trained and potty trained too!
> 
> How incredible to have such a luxurious welcoming and all the information. You are blessed...and now the fun begins. Enjoy.


No he's not leash or house trained so yes now the fun begins!! It's all good though cause I've read all of your advise and we are very patient. Right now it's just all about loving him all up!!!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We just went out and did potty for the first time. Yeah Cooper!!!!!!! It is pouring rain so I took him to the end of the garage and we were looking outside and just started to go. I knew he was due. Step 1 of a long process but 1 little victory....Did I tell you guys how cool Cooper is???????


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY! Congrats! Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

LOL... It sounds like you've had a great start to your relationship with your new pup! 
Believe me...it only gets better! eace:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new puppy, he sounds great. We now need pictures, lots of pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You have me GFETE. That is such a sweet story. I'm still waiting for the pictures and will check back to see when you have a chance to get them up. Give your little baby an extra kiss from me and the boys and have a good first night. Remember, the crate close to your bed where he can see you and not feel frightened.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Julia. Thank you too Geri. I have no problem giving him extra kisses!! I don't mean to sound stupid but what does GFETE mean?? It was a great day and I know he'll be a little scared tonight but we'll be close by.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry, it's grinning from ear to ear. I think it was Missy who started that.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures of little Coop!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Sorry, it's grinning from ear to ear. I think it was Missy who started that.


Aahhh I got it Geri. I can't stop smiling myself... I've taken Cooper out three times so far and three times he has gone potty. He's been drinking fine but didn't want to eat. I took away his water for the night at 7:15 and hopefully he'll eat breakfast. One of the times I took him out he was circling and I was too slow and he started to go in the house but I stopped him and took him out. He waited a few minutes and then finished outside. He's been napping alot in between play sessions. He is starting to settle in. We still can't believe he's here.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

*Here's some pics..*














































Check him out. Isn't he awesome!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations he is adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Cooper looks like a sweetie and glad to hear he's settleing in so well.
He looks great and what a beautiful home he's got.
PS: Henry says if Cooper wants he should be able to sleep on the bed with you, with pillows around him so he does not fall off. You can always take him to wee wee again during the night.
congrats and xxoxo to all.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What a cutie!!! How old is he?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

He is sooo stinkin' cute!!!!! He looks like he is smiling in the third photo. So sweet! I think he is one lucky dog to have come from such a great sounding breeder into such an excited and loving family. Congratulations!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is so cute. I think you are going to love this breed and you are in for some fun times. I hope he will do well tonight and all of you be able to get some sleep. He will get better each night. Enjoy, and please post pictures often so we can watch him grow.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

He'll be 5 months old in two days. Tell Henry I agree but his mom has an allergy problem so we're not going to let him sleep in the bed. It'll be in the crate tonight but I'll be right next to him. I feel bad that he's going to missing his brothers and sister tonight. He has been so good today. The love affair has definately started in this house.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

And yes I'll keep posting pics. We love looking at your pics so we'll try to return the favor.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Cooper is adorable and I love his coloring! Enjoy!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We love his coloring too. Donna wanted a dark colored male with brown or tan and she found him. Thanx and yes we will enjoy.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

isshinryu_mom said:


> He is sooo stinkin' cute!!!!! He looks like he is smiling in the third photo. So sweet! I think he is one lucky dog to have come from such a great sounding breeder into such an excited and loving family. Congratulations!!


I didn't notice before but yeah he does look like he's smiling. I hope he really is inside.... He is very sweet, and very cuddly.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG. I am GFETE too. He is a handsome boy... you and your family are gonners...cooper will have you wrapped around his cute little tail in no time.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Donna, he IS awesome!!
Carole


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie - I just wanna squeeze him!

Kathie


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie pie! Congrats! I am glad to hear he seems to be settling in so nicely.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's so cute. I love him on his towel. Have a good, restful night and we'll be here for all updates. Enjoy every minute with your sweet little boy.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, he is ADORABLE!! Love the picture of your son taking a nap with him. So cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, he is such a cutie, good luck tonight.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

After one last potty we put him in his crate with a small chew thing that he really likes, a blanket, his towel from home and his penguin from home and closed the door. I took a small fan and ran it on low next to him{blowing away from him}so he could hear the constant hum. He made two little whimpers then settled in. I slept on the couch next to him but with the fan I don't know if he knew I was there. He slept right through the night and at 6:30am he got up and I took him out for potty. Now onto breakfast....


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Now you have me GFETE! Cooper is so sweet and he seems to be doing everything just right.

Enjoy!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am just checking in to see how Coopers first night went.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Very very cute! Tim sounds like an amazing breeder! Wow! Awesome dedication. IWAP!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He sure is a cutie! Congrats on adding Cooper to the family!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, what a handsome little dude 

Be prepared, you WILL find yourself calling him Cooper the Pooper. It's unavoidable, lol.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations, he is a handsome little guy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*thanks for the puppy fix*

No wonder you are in heaven. What an adorable little guy...and I love seeing your son and the dog sleeping next to each other...life is good!

Most people get dogs, we get a lifestyle.

Ah...these are the best times! Enjoy!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanx everyone!! Cooper has been great today. We put a collar and leash on him and although he didn't like the collar at first he got used to it. He's been unbelievably great on the leash. We've taken two pretty long walks and he was great. He has gone potty every single time where we take him to his spot in the yard. We couldn't have asked for a better first full day. Cooper has the sweetest disposition and personality. Donna had to go to her brothers for a few hours today and she didn't want to leave Cooper. She's in love!! I guess her brother will have to understand why she was 3 hours late!!!!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I just heard from Tim our breeder, and his flight was delayed in NC going home and he didn't get home until 3 am!!! Whoa. He left at 4:30 am and didn't get home for almost 24 hours!! That's a heck of alot of dedication!! Wow.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy you and Cooper got off to a great start. As for Tim, a giant thumb's up. Incredible dedication. Now on to the important stuff. More photos --- please.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations.
Cooper is so cute. I'm envious of the puppy fun!
You have so many laughs ahead of you with your sweet little guy. 
What a great breeder you have!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is such a cutie patootie. Sounds like your breeder is very dedicated to these little guys. I sure am glad that the adjusting is going so smoothly!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Cooper had a great day today!! When we come and go into the house he already knows the sound of the door and waits at the top of the stairs. When he sees us he goes crazy already. It sounds weird but you can tell he is becoming our little doggie!! He is getting more and more comfortable. I'm gonna miss him tomorrow when I go to work!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Donna--Can't you take a family leave of absence?:biggrin1:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry, that last one was Brian not Donna. Donna gets to stay with Cooper full time. Her being home is one of the reasons that we were looking for a Havanese. We knew they need attention and hate to be alone so it's a perfect fit. Now if I could get a family leave that would be awesome!! I know I'm coming home for lunch at least...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Donna, Brian, How are the allergies so far? 

You laugh Cheryl. But me and DH actually did take "pupternity" leave when we got Jasper and also Cash...well to those we worked with we called it vacation. I took a week, and then Michael took a week. I then took Jasper with me to work for 3 weeks after that. 

Ummm, I think we need more pictures of Cooper. It's been several hours since we've seen him. eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Donna and Brian, congratulations!!! Your little Cooper is totally adorable! Love all the pics, esp. where Cooper has those scruffy bangs in his eyes. CUTE !!! I love your enthusiasm. It's contagious! :whoo:

Tim sounds like a wonderful breeder. What a great idea, to have such a 'care pkg.' for new puppy owners. I'm very happy for you and your family!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Donna and Brian, congratulations!!! Your little Cooper is totally adorable! Love all the pics, esp. where Cooper has those scruffy bangs in his eyes. CUTE !!! I love your enthusiasm. It's contagious! :whoo:
> 
> Tim sounds like a wonderful breeder. What a great idea, to have such a 'care pkg.' for new puppy owners. I'm very happy for you and your family!


Speaking of enthusiasm I'm @ work and I shouldn't be doing this but I wanted to check out my own pics of the little guy cause I miss him. We want to get his scruffy bangs {and the rest of him} groomed but I want to wait until after the vet appt on Thursday. You are right, Tim is the man!! We feel very fortunate to have found him. Cooper had a tough night last night, crying on and off and some barking. I took him out at 2am for potty and then I got him up for good at 5am instead of 6am because I didn't want him to wimper anymore. I know he has to get used to the crate but man is that hard!!! Anyway potty training is going well and today was the first day that Donna had him alone. Me at work and the kids at school so she was on her own. She did great!! The kids are home from school now so she has some help. I can't wait to get home!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry you had a tough night last night. I do have a suggestion for you. I think I noticed that you were using a plastic crate. Is that what Cooper is used to? With Brady, we used a wire crate and we put it on top of a card table next to the bed so he could see me and I could put a finger through if he wimpered or got upset. This worked like magic and he slept through the night immediately once I moved the crate to the bed level. Just a thought. I am so happy to hear that you are all having so much fun with him. It doesn't get any easier to leave them. This morning, my husband was walking Brady when I left for work and as I pulled up to pass them, Brady started pulling and jumping towards my car (smart fellow knows our cars). I had to get out and give him a kiss goodbye


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Cooper is not used to a crate. He slept in a pen at the breeders with his brother. I slept with him last night on the couch and I put my fingers through the front for him but I'm not sure if that helped or hurt. I don't mind a few nights of this I just don't want to stress him out and it's hard to think you're doing the right thing when he's so unhappy. I wish I could put his crate in our room but Donna's allergist thinks it would be agood idea to have one room that he doesn't go in.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I forgot about the allergies. It sounds like you are doing the right things to make him comfortable. In a few days, he should be settled in.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd cried in his crate quite a bit at first.
It was so sad to listen too and I have to say that I was sleep deprived for the first week. 
Finally I threw a blanket over the crate and he settled down after wimpering for only a few minutes.
Now whenever the crate is covered he knows that it is bed time and he goes to sleep right away.


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm glad Noa took well to bedtime....she slept through the night right away, and graduated to bed privileges within a couple of weeks because she has incredible bladder-holding powers (better than mine ) in any case Cooper is adorable, and lucky to have such a loving family.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Is the crate in your bedroom or a different room? Many dogs do better with the crate in your bedroom on a table next to your bed. The he can see you sleeping and you can put your finders in the crate.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Cooper is adorable! Hope he settles down in his crate at night. I agree with Cheryl . It would help if you had the crate by your bed. They need to be closer to their new pack.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just catching up on this thread...I LOVE Cooper's coloring! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cooper is a real cutie. Would it be possible to put a wire crate in your son's bedroom for him to sleep in because that might help him feel he is near someone. Also, if he was use to a pen, you could get an xpen and put his crate inside it with a pee pad at the other end and that might solve the sleeping problem. It would also be his own safe area to stay when all of you have to leave him.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

*Cooper update.....*

Just wanted to let you all know that Cooper is doing great!!!! After his second night here which was tough he had a better 3rd night and then last night he was perfect. I put him in his crate and he gave me 2 little wimpers. I put my fingers in the crate for a minute or two and then he settled in and slept all night. Yes a full nights sleep for everyone!!! We are also doing very well with potty training outside. Cooper knows that when we go outside he hustles right to our spot, I tell him "Cooper potty" and within a few minutes bingo!! He is very smart. We are also trying to bell train him. Can't tell how that's going yet. He is also doing great on his leash. We are having fun loving him like crazy and he is really getting comfortable. I can see him changing. I thought he would really miss his brother and his mother but he seems like he is loving it here. Tomorrow we have our first vet appt and next Wed is his first grooming appt. So lots going on for Cooper but he is really happy and he is soooooo cool. I'll post more pics after the grooming.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad things are going so well Donna and Brian. Aren't they amazing these little furkids? how are Donna's allergies?


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

The allergies are a bit challenging for Donna but she's doing pretty well. I hope she can adjust a little more. It would be nice if the shots kick in. What does everyone do to take their pooch in the car if someone can't be there to hold them? I was thinking of getting a booster seat. Do they work well??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have a harness that Scooter wears and it plugs into where you latch the seat belt. I put a towel on the seat and he just sits there or will lie down. It works well. 

Cooper is adorable!!!

Thought these guys were hypoallergenic?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope the allergy situation gets better. I have a friend that says as long as they give their dog a bath once a week -- in her shampoo -- it doesn't bother her.

I think you have to figure out what the dog likes best and is safe for riding. Cicero gets sick in a booster seat but loves to ride as long as he can lay in the car seat. I think heights make his dizzy. :biggrin1: Also, short rides for a while help them adjust. It sounds like all of you are having a good time!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> I hope the allergy situation gets better. I have a friend that says as long as they give their dog a bath once a week -- in her shampoo -- it doesn't bother her.
> 
> I think you have to figure out what the dog likes best and is safe for riding. Cicero gets sick in a booster seat but loves to ride as long as he can lay in the car seat. I think heights make his dizzy. :biggrin1: Also, short rides for a while help them adjust. It sounds like all of you are having a good time!!


Did you mean to use the shampoo that Donna uses?? Cooper was a little shaky in the car. He was panting a little but he kept wanting to look outside so I thought a booster seat would be good so he could reach. Whatever we do I want him to be secure. As far as allergies and dogs there really is no true allergy free dog. If you're allergic you can try to reduce the strain by getting an allergy friendly dog like Cooper. I think once we get him groomed next week it will help as well. He has never been groomed so his hair is pretty long.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I use the snoozer booster seat for Brady and it works very well. I know a lot of people use them. He likes to be able to look out the window and he snuggles right into it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I use the booster seat as well. Milo liked it in the beginning but started to throw up occasionally and he would jump out onto the seat so I took it out of the car for awhile. I wondered if he associated the "ride" with going away or being separated, but whatever, it was a little better last time. Bailey would like nothing better than to ride in my lap. Not doable of course.

I'm so happy to hear Cooper is adjusting so well.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

*1st vet visit*

Cooper had his first vet appt today and he did great. He was very well behaived. The vet and her helper were great with him. He got a shot for lyme and will get the booster in two weeks. After that we'll have the neutering done. They asked about the micro chip being put in at the same time and I thought it sounded like a good idea. He has been very sleepy the rest of the day but he's still a happy boy!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad the vet visit went great. Yes, I was talking about using Donna's shampoo. My friend will not change make-up, creams, shampoo, washing detergent...nothing...unless she HAS to. I just thought "maybe" it is something that was used on Cooper that is bothering her. I know lots of people use human shampoo on their pets. Now, maybe put a little topknot in that boy so we can see his eyes good and get us a picture before his gromming.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is too bad that Donna seems allergic to Cooper. Havs are usually great for those suffering from allergies. 

Glad to read his nights are better. It took us 4 nights with Ricky (at 9 weeks of age) before things went more smoothly and he slept 5 or 6 hr. stretches. Yup, I was tired. It was like having a newborn in the house again! :biggrin1:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

marjrc said:


> That is too bad that Donna seems allergic to Cooper. Havs are usually great for those suffering from allergies.
> 
> Glad to read his nights are better. It took us 4 nights with Ricky (at 9 weeks of age) before things went more smoothly and he slept 5 or 6 hr. stretches. Yup, I was tired. It was like having a newborn in the house again! :biggrin1:


Donna is affected a little but it's not terrible. We're taking different steps and it's getting a little better. Ultimately when she gets her allergy shots started I think that will help alot. It doesn't matter, she loves him so much now there is no turning back!!!!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

RIstream said:


> Donna is affected a little but it's not terrible. We're taking different steps and it's getting a little better. Ultimately when she gets her allergy shots started I think that will help alot. It doesn't matter, she loves him so much now there is no turning back!!!!


The shots may help her other allergies. There are no shots for dog allergies. My hubby still loves Sophie anyway


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Perugina said:


> The shots may help her other allergies. There are no shots for dog allergies. My hubby still loves Sophie anyway


Her doctor told her he does have a pet dander shot but that's not all we're looking at. She has allergies to everything outside from pollen to trees to grass to ragweed and everything else you can think of. With Cooper going in and out and carrying all of this stuff in it's an issue so you're right we are looking for help with all of her allergies. Like I said it's not terrible so any help will be good.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I went through a time in the spring when we thought I was allergic to Cicero....oh no. I finally figured out it was him going out to potty and rolling around in the grass and in the bushes. He was collecting pollen that was driving me nuts. We finally made an area with pine straw and started taking him to that area on a leash and I got fine. Now that he is older he doesn't roll around, just does his RLH's.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

It's been 1 week since Cooper moved in and I must say he has come so far in a week. He is doing GREAT with potty training and he seems totally settled in. It seems like he's lived with us much longer. Cooper is totally happy!!!{and so we}.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Donna, if your allergies are bearable now, I bet they will be so much better as Cooper gets older. I have severe allergies and now I am totally fine with the boys although had some issues when they were pups. Brian, you should groom cooper though, that is the only time I have an issue still is when I brush them. (like how I got you out of that Donna?)


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

NICE!!! But seriously I will do all of the grooming. We've read that she should stay away from the grooming. She'll be ok long term and we're both relieved. We tried a Bischon a few years ago and her eyes swelled shut and there was so much pressure on her chest it hurt after 3 days. With Cooper her eyes are just a little itchy and there is very little congestion. Hopefully it gets better and better. She is really falling in love with Cooper!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

And where are the "I've been home for a week pictures". :biggrin1:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh sorry....I was waiting until Wednesday after the grooming.......


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I'm so happy for your family and Cooper! Good luck with everything!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Perugina said:


> I'm so happy for your family and Cooper! Good luck with everything!


THANX!!!!! We're all pretty darn happy too. We all love him so much and he is doing great!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm late on the thread, but Congrats!! I LOVE hearing your excitement. Puppies are so much fun!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We wanted to give you all an update on Cooper. It's been a busy first three weeks!! After meeting friends and family Cooper has been busy with house training and doing a great job at it if I do say so myself. Other than a few accidents that were our fault he has been perfect. He is getting used to riding in the car and has gone to the groomers and the vet. He fits into our family so perfectly, it seems like he's been with us forever. WE TOTALLY LOVE HIM!!!! The only problems we've had is the grooming came out terribly{need to try another} and lately he's been throwing up a bituke: It's been on and off for three days. Sometimes it's after eating sometimes not. We were getting a bit worried so we took him back to the vet tonight and they checked him out completely. They even took xrays and everything seems ok. We're not totally sure why he's beenuke: but it may be something he ate. Not sure but we'll be keeping a close eye on him. That brings us to a question, the bill for tonight was a bit over $200 so do you think medical pet insurance is a good idea?? If so what brand is good?? 
Other than this little episode he's doing great. It's amazing how awful we felt while he was at the vets. He's like our third kid!!! We'll post more pics when his terrible grooming grows out a little more:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope Cooper is feeling better soon. Also, I am looking forward to getting more pictures soon. I don't have insurance but am also thinking about getting it as vet bills can run high...especially with some illnesses or surgery.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Would love to see pics of Cooper, bad grooming or not! Often what you think of as bad everyone else will see as cute.

I'm going to get the Pet Plan insurance I think, but more as a major medical insurance than anything else. There are several threads on the forum about insurance, just use the search function.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Donna, there are a LOT of pet insurance threads in the forum, so do a search in the General Forum and you might find what you're looking for.  Sorry to hear about the vomiting. No fun when you dont' know why! Sometimes mine will throw up some foamy bile and it's usually because they have an empty stomach. It's not quite the same as throwing up their food and I no longer worry about it. I've been giving them a biscuit or other treat in the evenings to avoid the too-empty stomach in the mornings.

WE WANT PICS !! Are you kidding? It doesn't matter how the grooming went, we still want to see your cutie patootie!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It could be his food. Our lab threw up a lot when she was a puppy. We changed foods and it got a lot better. Is Cooper on puppy food? There are many who subscribe to the "no puppy food" needed concept and only feed adult food. Maybe it's too "rich" for him or he could have an allergy to something in the food. What brand are you using? It's just a thought.....


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

*Cooper has been here 1 month!!!*














































It's been one month with Cooper and he's doing great!! He's been almost perfect with his housetraining and has become totally comfortable and is totally loved!! Don't you love the pics from today where he's running around his Nana's yard??!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing pics. He is a real cutie and looks like he has settled in. Keep on loving him...and posting pics!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie!! He looks a lot like my Logan. Glad all is going well with him!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so sweet!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cutie- he looks like he has really kept his rich tan color. A lot of black and tans tend to go almost white.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Cutie- he looks like he has really kept his rich tan color. A lot of black and tans tend to go almost white.


His tan is staying with him which is what we were hoping for. His chest and paws are very tan. We have a picture of his mom and dad he looks just like his mom!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Donna and Brian, Cooper is indeed a handsome pup. give him an extra hug from me.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Missy said:


> Oh Donna and Brian, Cooper is indeed a handsome pup. give him an extra hug from me.


We will Missy!! extra hugs are no problem when it comes to Cooper......


----------

